# Picking a hybird bike please help



## Gazhodge (12 Aug 2013)

Hi all,

Just after some advice and help,

i looking to buy a new hybrid bike as i want to use it on the road and have the option for a bit of off road.

I am looking to purchase a bike via the bike to work scheme that my employer runs and i have 4 local shops which i can use.

the options they have given me are:-

Merida,
Giant,
GT,
Cube,Trek,
Scott,
Whistle,

These seem to be my options in terms of bikes supplies by my local shops.
One of the shops showed me a Merida Crossway 300 2014 which liked the look of at £650, are they any good?

i think around £650 would be my max budget and i need a 18"-19" frame, disc breaks front and back.

any advice would be great


----------



## Chris Norton (12 Aug 2013)

Trek fx 7.2 with disc brakes is my ride. Although I am pretty short in the leg so it's a small frame for me. Try as many bikes as it takes to find that one that suits you most. Just how "off-road" do you want to go?


----------



## Gazhodge (12 Aug 2013)

just a path here and there really, maybe in the park across grass thats about it tbh.
I dont want a road back as the tires are so small and i will just fall off all the time


----------



## compo (12 Aug 2013)

Gazhodge said:


> just a path here and there really, maybe in the park across grass thats about it tbh.
> I dont want a road back as the tires are so small and i will just fall off all the time


 
You wont!
You will be surprised at just how road bike tyres can cope with going off road.
I have a Trek FX 7.3 hybrid with mechanical disc brakes. It's a good bike but a bit on the heavy side. It has 700c x 28 semi slick tyres and I regularly ride along tow paths without any problems. As has been suggested try as many bikes as possible.


----------



## Willow (14 Aug 2013)

I have a hybrid and found that it was great for the road (although gearing suspect even after being looked at - Mongoose Crossway 450) but found it wasn't suitable for the 50% of my journey that was done off road. I now have a 29r, which is fantastic off road and scarily fast, good on road but probably slower off the blocks than the hybrid though better for the hills. Grass and paths the hybrid is ok for lumps, bumps and loose gravel definitely not. So be aware you might not get perfection for both surface types. My 29r is a Trek which is and I am extremely pleased with it, the hybrid is not one of your choices which is probably good! As to your choice, I know nothing about the components but make sure you have a decent area to ride around in before buying (including if it is important to you road and off surfaces) and go for what feels right and you like.


----------

